# Cheap reflector with a stand



## tecboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone knows where I can get a low cost large reflector with a stand?


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2013)

Define cheap and define large.
Westcott Photo Basics 304 5-in-1 Reflector Kit

If there is any wind you'll need weights to keep the stand from falling over:
Valeo AW10 10-Pound Adjustable Ankle / Wrist Weights


----------



## kundalini (Jun 30, 2013)

Adorama and B&H are the two best, certainly the most popular, on-line stores for gear.  You might also want to give your local brick-n-mortar shop a check.  Mine will price match both the on-line store on pretty much their entire inventory.  I found a 13', heavy-duty, air cushioned stand in their used bin for ~$35.  I try to support my local economy whenever possible and I think it's a good idea to build that relationship.  You just never know when it comes in handy.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jun 30, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Adorama and B&H are the two best, certainly the most popular, on-line stores for gear.  You might also want to give your local brick-n-mortar shop a check.  Mine will price match both the on-line store on pretty much their entire inventory.  I found a 13', heavy-duty, air cushioned stand in their used bin for ~$35.  I try to support my local economy whenever possible and I think it's a good idea to build that relationship.  You just never know when it comes in handy.




I wish my local store felt the same about building a relationship. I always stop in time to time to browse and look. I have bought a few things there but its hard because they don't price match and their customer service is the last thing on their mind.


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2013)

It can take some effort and time to develop a good relationship with a brick and mortar store.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2013)

KmH said:


> It can take some effort and time to develop a good relationship with a brick and mortar store.



Or..the relationship will never amount to anything more than "the store" and "the transactions"; in many stores today, there is no *customer*...the people who come in to spend money are viewed as nothing more than "transactions". This is one of the main reasons that on-line shopping has become so,so popular; a good number of on-line vendors have very good return and customer service policies, with easy returns and easy exchanges, and many stores today have low-payed, untrained or poorly trained workers who are often part-timers, and who simply do not give a rat's patootie about their work.

Amazon really has very little need to make money in any segment they enter--they are content simply to drive other vendors out of business, and as a result, have expanded into all sorts of niches that were formerly the province of brick and mortar stores. Amazon is currently toying with grocery sales on-line. The brick-and-mortar photo business has changed a lot over the years; in my area, one of the largest stores left has only so-so customer service, and their Yelp.com reviews reflect a VERY mixed customer experience that mirrors my own observations, namely very poor motivation by the staff to really provide the kind of service that would be commensurate with their full-bore retail pricing.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 30, 2013)

I think the youngest staff member in my local shop is older than me.  If anybody knows me, also knows I ain't no spring chcken.  All that I have dealt with are certainly photographers too.  It's not a Best Buy type of store.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jun 30, 2013)

The store in Pittsburgh is the only certified nikon distributer within a 100 mile radius. Unfortunately I have not gotten to know the people to build a relationship but they don't speak to you unless you ask them a question. 

Working the past 3 years at dicks sporting goods throughout high school an college we are taught always to approach people in your department.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 30, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> Working the past 3 years at dicks sporting goods throughout high school an college we are taught always to approach people in your department.


The biggest flaw in American retail over the past couple of decades has been the art of eye contact to the customer.  This let's them (customer) know they exist and have value.  In the beginning, I don't need/want much more, but without it, I'll walk out the door.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a reflector I can shoot pictures for flowers and a person up to 6ft tall.  I can't rely on someone to hold a reflector everywhere I go.  For the wind condition, that will be hard to shoot when the subjects are moving rapidly.

My local camera store is very helpful, but online store sells much cheaper.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jun 30, 2013)

tecboy said:


> I'm looking for a reflector I can shoot pictures for flowers and a person up to 6ft tall.  I can't rely on someone to hold a reflector everywhere I go.  For the wind condition, that will be hard to shoot when the subjects are moving rapidly.
> 
> My local camera store is very helpful, but online store sells much cheaper.



Doesn't hurt to ask if they price match. I know Bestbuy will price match a lot of places. (not amazon, though) However, at Dick's Sporting Goods were not allowed to price match. ( not even our own website! )


----------



## Designer (Jun 30, 2013)

I've thought about this all day, and the best I can come up with is get one or two cheap light stands and some large sheet of foamcore.  Get some spring clamps to hold the reflectors, and make some milk jugs with sand for weight.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 30, 2013)

I bought a cheap microphone stand and taped with a foam board, and glued the car shade reflector.  I can untape the foam board and reverse it to use the reflector.  It helps... a little.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 1, 2013)

Hooray! I just bough a reflector with stand.  Just wondering, how do you clean the reflector once it gets dirty?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2013)

I had left some softboxes and reflector laying around on the garage floor for too long and when I went to use them again...... bug juice was all over the diffusion material.  Pretty nasty looking.  Gentle hand washing with laundry detergent solution cleaned them right up.


----------



## KmH (Jul 1, 2013)

For flowers you need a small reflector. A 20" x 30" piece of white foam board should work.

For a 6 foot tall person you need a 6 foot reflector, preferably rectangular rather than round, though the sides of a round reflector can be flexed towards the subject to approximate rectangular.

Impact 7-in-1 Rectangular Reflector Disc (42 x 72")


----------



## bunny99123 (Jul 1, 2013)

I made a reflector holder out of PVC pipe and used a tripod to attach it to. Google DIY photo reflector holder. It is cheap to make. I even made a holder to fit my car window reflector.


----------

